# Weird car accidents - How on Earth...???!!!!



## wordsofsilence (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Sarepava (Aug 28, 2009)

Hmm...some of these are fairly simple to work out how it happened. The truck obviously rammed through the back wall of the garage and ended up falling out the other side. The Jeep with the wheel coming off I'd guess something broke in the middle of the axle and the shaft came loose. But some I can't work out. The car rammed behind the fire hydrant; the only way it could have got there is to drive forwards but there's not damage to the front consistent with it hitting a pole. The first one in the car park I guess the black car hit the minivan side on quite fast and it somehow rolled over pushing up the black car - but then how is the other car not damaged? And the fourth one I have no clue.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Some of them must be fake.


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

Sarepava said:


> ...
> But some I can't work out. The car rammed behind the fire hydrant; the only way it could have got there is to drive forwards but there's not damage to the front consistent with it hitting a pole. The first one in the car park I guess the black car hit the minivan side on quite fast and it somehow rolled over pushing up the black car - but then how is the other car not damaged? And the fourth one I have no clue.


The car squeezed in between the hydrant and the wall looks like it must probably have hit the wall and first in pretty flat angle with the left front fender (which is deformed). Then it must have kind of slided along the wall into the hydrant which obviously rammed into the right fender and caused to turn the car fully parrallel to the wall.

The first one in the car park kina looks like the car might have flown/jumped into the car park from the rear outside, hitting the smashed car pretty high up in the side.

The one that really puzzles me is the fourth one with the car on the power pole.


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

bongo-anders said:


> Some of them must be fake.


The only one that looks like a fake accident to me, is this one:


wordsofsilence said:


>


And that only because I believe a small group of people lifted the front up and placed it on top of the pole.
Probably either as some sort of mean joke or sport or as a personal matter with the owner.
In Amsterdam fairly regularly smaller cars like the smart are found dumped down into the canals. 
It tends to look harder to do than it actually is with small leightweight cars like this one here.


----------



## obsessed with 80's (May 13, 2015)

Man I'd be pissed if I came outside and found a giant soccer ball had destroyed my car!


----------



## Dancing Banana (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## amitkubsg (May 8, 2015)

What a nice car pictures this is !


----------

